# _Eat, Drink & Be Murdered_ in Michigan



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are in Michigan near Clare on August 5th or 6th, come join us! We'd love to have you there! The main character "knits!" 

ACTING UP! in Mid Michigan 
and
Clare County Arts Council
Proudly Present

_Eat, Drink & Be Murdered_

Friday, August 5 & Saturday, August 6, 2011
8:00 p.m. (Doors open at 7:30)
Shamrock Park, Wilcox Parkway, Clare, MI
Cast:
Beverly Brown, Matt Brown, Janice Chapman,
Tom Claringbold, Clay Conley, Tanya Ehrsam(me), 
Shirley Hansen, Kathleen Meadowcroft,
and Charlie Rich

Tickets:
$8.00 per person in advance  $10.00 at the door
(make checks payable to CCAC)

TICKET LOCATIONS
Doherty Hotel, Pere Marquette Library,
Harrison Library, Farwell Library, and
Clare Chamber of Commerce


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love to go but have plans for that weekend that cannot be changed . Please pm me when the next one is. I am only a few hours away. Do you have any good LYS's in Clare? My husband goes there every year for opening day with a bunch of his friends and this year I think I am going to go as well, I will stay in a hotel LOL!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mpike, I will post again when the next one is-so far, they've done about a play a year, I'm hoping that increases to two or more, with more diverse options, but they are funny. 

We have local fabric shops, There's one in Farwell called Karns,(its in a house on the side of the highway,). I honestly haven't been in there yet. I don't know if they have yarn-it'd be worth looking into though. I'm usually going somewhere else when I pass it, and either don't have time to stop or they're not open. If I find some yarn, I'll try to remember to pm you. 

Tanya


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

How sad........I was just up at Houghton Lake and Luther last week. This would be a 185 mile trip (one way) and I would love to come and meet you. I just cannot re-set my calendar to be available for that weekend. Sorry.

Good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I would love to go but I'll be downstate for my parents 65th anniversary. I only live 15 minutes away. Why that weekend???? lol


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

buttons said:


> I would love to go but I'll be downstate for my parents 65th anniversary. I only live 15 minutes away. Why that weekend???? lol


Because no matter when we do it, someone has to be busy;-)! See-ya next time.


----------



## lindia06 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am in Mt Pleasant, that sounds very interesting. I haven't checked on the yarn shop you mentioned, but Elm Creek, just west of Farwell used to have a good selection of yarn, I haven't been there in years. And Arnie's in Houghton Lake is a great craft store!!


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I too am only a half hour away but will be in Chicago that weekend. Maybe next time......


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

We will be selling tickets at the door too! If anyone's plans change for the weekend(for all you busy people), come join us for some good laughs over an Irish style family feud. Its always more fun to watch others duke it out.


----------

